# The Theatro RTA by Van and Del



## Rob Fisher (27/12/19)

Hi Guys... if anyone wants a Theatro and didn't get onto the first list there are some available at ESG! Bazinga!

https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/mods-atomizers/rta-atomizers/van-del-design.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/19)

And sold out! That was quick!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/20)

I have been waiting a while for the Theatro RTA and the hype has been going on for months! I have met the modder Sasha a few times and he is a gentle giant from Croatia and a great guy!

My first Theatro from the original list seems to be lost somewhere within MyUS.com and when a few went up for sale on ESG I grabbed one and it arrived safely today.

It comes in a sturdy wooden box so no chance of damage in transit!

It's a top fill bottom airflow RTA and was pretty simple to build. My initial feeling is it has great flavour and smooth airflow. It has juice flow shut off for top filling and don't be like me and forget to close it on the refill.

The 510 hole for the drip tip is a little shallow for most of my drip tips and I need to search my stock of tips for one that fits without that gap.

I will spend some time with it and report back in a few days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## klipdrifter (2/1/20)

It looks stunning if you have the right drip tips like you have @Rob Fisher 

Looking forward to hear your final thoughts on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

